# Holst on melodica (really!)



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Do watch this. It's funny, but also great:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps people have different opinions about funny.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Oh. I thought you meant Holst on Melodiya (Мелодия) the Russian record label.

Well, here he is.









That "Марс, Войну Приносящий" is "Mars, The Bringer Of War". The album is a prog rock classic ... well, maybe not so much a classic, but interesting nonetheless, by the trio Emerson, Lake, and Powell. This is the Russian Melodiya issue.









I'm not sure if Holst was ever recorded in a pure classical setting on the Мелодия label. Did Mravinsky ever record _The Planets_? I don't think so.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Perhaps people have different opinions about funny.


I say that every day here in NL. Home of great comedy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> I say that every day here in NL. Home of great comedy.


In that case your first post on this thread is more fun, it stops at a certain time.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

Dutch humour does take some getting used to it.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

distantprommer said:


> Dutch humour does take some getting used to it.


That and a good diamond drill.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> That and a good diamond drill.


I do add self knowledge .


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I do add self knowledge .


I'm not entirely sure how that would work. If, for example, I want to understand Chinese humour, I must add 'self knowledge'?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

There can be no dispute: That definitely is funny. I just clicked on it to find out what a melodica was.

How about Petroushka (excerpts) on accordions? As in the one you posted, the interactions of the players are priceless. These two should get a room:


----------

